# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Bruce Wilcox

## Airicist

Four-time winner of Loebner Prize annual competition in artificial intelligence that awards prizes to the chatterbot to be the most human-like, 2010, 2011, 2014, 2015

Co-founder and CSO of Sapientx Inc.

Co-founder and CEO of Brillig Understanding, Inc.

senseis.xmp.net/?BruceWilcox

linkedin.com/in/bruce-wilcox-a8573b1

Bruce Wilcox on Wikipedia

Resume - brilligunderstanding.com/wilcoxresume.html

Projects:

Rose (Rosette), chatbot

Suzette, chatbot

----------


## Airicist

Ask a ChatBot: How intelligent are ChatBots? - Head Squeeze

Published on Sep 18, 2013




> Head Squeeze had a live G+ Hangout on Thursday 12th September especially for the Loebner Prize for Artificial Intelligence 2013. In this hangout Head Squeezer, Dan Schreiber, spoke with inventor and event sponsor Dr Hugh Loebner, and the botmasters of this year's contestants - Bruce Wilcox and Steve Worswick. Dr Richard Wallace of Pandorabots also joined in.
> 
> Dr Hugh thinks the quality of the responses have greatly increased. As the prize grew from year to year, he started asking more challenging questions in the early rounds.
> 
> There's been no negative response from the public about AI, they don't even know about it! But the Loebner Prize is not about popularity.
> 
> Question from SLSGuru 200 : Why am I tired after a long sleep? The reason is due to my mental model of you as a client.
> Not a great answer, but not Steve can fix the bug in Mitsuku!
> 
> ...

----------

